# Thompson Encore in 7 mag.



## DOGKILLR (Oct 9, 2006)

I was thinking about buying a new barrel for my Thompson Encore. I already have the muzzle loader and .243 barrels that I use around here for deer and coyote, but was thinking about buying a cal. that I could use out west for possibly elk, blackbear, etc. I was thinking maybe 7 mag.
Do any of you out there have this combo? If so, how does it perform in respect to knockdown, recoil, etc. Any info would be greatly appreciated.
By the way I was trying earlier to post a pic of some coyotes and am having trouble. What link do you use?


----------



## ndfellow (Nov 27, 2005)

I have the new pro-hunter model and have a 223. and 50 cal. BP barrel. I'm looking for the same thing to replace a 270 win I have. I'm looking at either a 300 or 7mm. Check out this link and give these guys a call. They will pretty much build anything you want and they do some great engraving and muzzle break work.

http://www.eabco.com/tcref.html


----------



## DOGKILLR (Oct 9, 2006)

ndfellow,Thanks for the info.


----------



## DOGKILLR (Oct 9, 2006)

ndfellow, I got a 7 mag. barrel for my encore yesterday and sighted it in today. I put a new nikon 3x9 on it. Shoots good and doesn't have bad recoil at all like I had expected. Matter of fact doesn't feel any different from my .270. I was shooting 150 gr nosler partition in federal premium. Just letting you know since you was also interested.


----------



## ndfellow (Nov 27, 2005)

Where did you pick it up from?


----------



## DOGKILLR (Oct 9, 2006)

got it at basspro shop in charlotte, nc. $269.00


----------



## ndfellow (Nov 27, 2005)

I 2 of my does with my .50 cal pro hunter black powder barrel over turkey day! My first black powder deer and now I'm addicted!


----------



## DOGKILLR (Oct 9, 2006)

what type of load are you using for your blackpowder? I use a 180gr red hot bullet by Barnes and 3 50gr pyrodex pellets. Shoots about 3inches high at 100 and 3 inches low at 200. I've probably killed more deer with it in the last 6 years than my regular rifles. Although I am ready to put the smackdown on one with my new 7mag. barrel if I see the right one.


----------



## ndfellow (Nov 27, 2005)

I use 250grain, and 50 grain loads. I put a Nikon prostaff scope on it with the BDC reticle and it is AWESOME. Holes for 150, 200, 225, and 250. I used 100, 150 and never missed. I really enjoy BP hunting even though I just got started. I did use the Thompson center bullets, however am going to move to the power belts. A number of people told me they had problems with the TC bullet not expanding and it showed with both deer I shot this week, so I'm switching shells but the same grain since that is the scope I have.

If you don't have a scope on that 7mm yet, look at Nikon with that BDC reticle. I own Leapolds, Nikons and bushnell and I'm pretty sure all mine from now on will be Nikon.


----------



## DOGKILLR (Oct 9, 2006)

I had already put the Nikon on my 7mag. and it seems to be very clear and gathers light well. I need to get the Nikon for my muzzleloader. You are right about some BP bullets not expanding. I used to shoot the Hornady saboted bullets and they wouldn't expand at all but the Red Hot bullet I'm talking about shoots great and knocks a good hole. Never had any problem with them. This bullet is made by Barnes and packaged by Knight. I have killed some pretty large bucks with it out to 175 yards.


----------



## ndfellow (Nov 27, 2005)

I'll probably give them a try next year. Took a couple does so now I have enough meat and then some for the winter. I'm going to contact that company I told you about and see what there plans are for making a 270 short mag barrel. That is really what I want.


----------

